# Ideas on loose cassette



## night_train_78 (Mar 26, 2009)

I recently switched the wheels on my Cervelo S1 from the stock Shimano's to Reynolds Assaults. I also moved the Ultegra 10 sp cassette over. I am getting a sensation when shifting into a new gear that the new cog "engages" or "hesitates" briefly, as if there was some slight clockwise/counterclockwise play on the cassette. As long as I remain in gear the problem does not persist. Tried removing and reinstalling the cassette but am still having the issue. 

Any ideas?


----------



## Squidward (Dec 18, 2005)

Try this: remove the wheel from the bike then try to move the cassette physically. Does it move? Is it moving because the lockring is not able to clamp down on the entire stack or is the freehub moving independently of the hub (freeplay). If both of these are solid then the new wheel has the cassette in a slightly different alignment compared to the old wheel and a twist of the barrel adjuster is all you need to correct the issue. Does it hesitate when shifting to a smaller cog or to a larger cog? If smaller then you need to turn the barrel adjuster in. If larger than you turn it out. Try 1/4 turns at a time then trying it before adjusting it again.


----------

